# Beztēma >  Vakance

## sasasa

Ja te starp forumiešiem ir kāds azartisks cilvēks, kurš var:
- interesantu projektu lodēt vai zīmēt cauru nakti, 
- neuztraukties par to ko rīt ēdīs, 
- pats atrast risinājumus dažādās situācijās un/vai ģenerēt jaunas idejas, 
- neprasīt aizdot 5-cīti līdz pirmdienai, 
- strādāt ne tikai ar muti, bet arī ar vīli un zāģi, 
- kaut cik lasīt un rakstīt angliski, 
- izprast mehāniku,
- lietot datoru un internetu,
- nenokārt degunu pēc pirmās neveiksmes,
- neaizrauties ar alkoholu,
- izdarīt apsolīto(!),
- ...
- ...
TAD, varu piedāvāt vakanci kā *kompanjonam* pāris projektos, kas saistīti ar elektroniku.
Jaunības degsme un izglītība, kā arī MCU programēšana un video montāžas prasmes arī tiks novērtētas, bet nav obligātas.

Sīkākai info raxtiet PM vai sasa999@inbox.lv

----------


## Waldis

_neuztraukties par to ko rīt ēdīs, - neprasīt aizdot 5-cīti līdz pirmdienai,_ 

Pretendentam ir jāprot pārtikt no Saules enerģijas, http://jauns.lv/raksts/zinas/203842-...dens-un-saules jeb ir paredzēta arī kautkāda materiāla  atlīdzība?

----------


## M_J

Es arī tādu kompanjonu gribētu. Varētu pat dažus punktus no saraksta izmest, teiksim, otro un ceturto.

----------


## sasasa

> Pretendentam ir jāprot pārtikt no Saules enerģijas, http://jauns.lv/raksts/zinas/203842-...dens-un-saules jeb ir paredzēta arī kautkāda materiāla  atlīdzība?


 Kompanjonam, nevis strādniekam, vajadzētu būt materiāli nodrošinātam, lai šis, vismaz sākumā, netiktu uztverts, kā primārais maizes darbs. Es piedāvāju nevis apmaksātu darbu, bet līdzdalību projektā ar iespējām dalīt peļņu un/vai zaudējumus. Materiāli ieguldījumi šobrīd netiek prasīti, tikai darbs. Nav izlēgta iespēja šo apvienot ar citu pamatnodarbošanos vai mācībām. Būtu piemērota arī studentam, ja vien ir prasmes un spēja organizēt savu laiku.

----------


## JDat

Manuprāt tas darbojas nedaudz vienkāršāk. Tiek iedots uzdevums un termiņš. Uzdevums izpildīts, saņem cepumiņu. Zini kā ir. Cilvēkam visdārgākais ir laiks, jo to atpakaļ nevar atgūt. Katrs savu laiku tērā pēc saviem ieskatiem. Grib dzer, grib vālē vecenes, grib zīmē PCB. Jautājums ir vienkāršs: kāpēc savu laiku atdot sasasa, ja to var atdot savai ģimenei. Attiecīgi par sasasa atdoto laiku pretī gribās cepumiņus. A kādu biznesu taisa sasasa, tas jau ir viņa darīšana.

Nu... Ceru pa uztvēri domu. Tas nav uzbrauciens, tikai pārdomas un sarkasms.

----------


## sasasa

JDat, tu neuztvēri galveno - man nevajag kārtējo strādnieku.

----------


## Elfs

A kam Tev savajadzējās kompanjonu ?
Visulaiku tak tīri labi pac takā kārpies uz priekshu.....re jau CE sertifikācija sāk interesēt...

----------


## JDat

Kā var gribēt būt par kompanjonu ja nezin cik daudz laika tas prasīs? Man piemēram ir žēl savu laiku izmētāt pa labi un pa kreisi svešam cilvēkam. Ar cerību ka nezināmā nākotnē būs miljoni.

Tagad neguļam natis, pa dienu aizmiguši strādājam. Kuram to vajag? Tādus jāmeklē SadoMazo forumos. Normālas attiecības: izdara dabu=>saņem cepumiņu.

----------


## Elfs

Taa domaa iisteni savas miljonaara naakotnes entuziasti.
Cepumu sistēma ģimenes cilvēkam der.

----------


## Waldis

_Kompanjonam, nevis strādniekam,_ 

Ir minimāla pieredze, kura saka, ka tas slikti strādā! De(r)mokrātija ir laba lieta tad, ja jeņķim kautko savajagas Irakā, bet, tikko ir kautkas JĒDZĪGS jāizdara, tad tomēr ir komandieris (boss, direktors, vadītājs - sauciet, kā gribat), kurš pārvalda situāciju, un atbild par sekām. Neviens kuģis, ļotene, vilciens vai autiņš nekustas virzienā, par kuru ir nobalsots, bet turp, kur stūrē pilots vai kapteinis. Tāpat arī katram štruntam mēdz būt VADOŠAIS konstruktors.
...pat, ja divi puiki brauc uz viena mopēda. tad viens stūrē, bet otrs tikai tup un turās! Tikko sāk stūrēt abi, tā ir BUMMSS!! ...un kokā... ::

----------


## Isegrim

Potenciālais kompanjons: "Kad un kāda ir paredzēta peļņa un vai vispār tā būs?". 
Piemērs no Lielā Audiopirāta: "Tad, kad es izvilkšu no purva _Meseršmitu_, es dabūšu miljonu. Tad pietiks man, tev un visiem!".

----------


## karloslv

Nu jau jūs te uzklupāt cilvēkam. Pilnīgi normāli, ka meklē domubiedrus pasākumam, no kura varētu izaugt arī kaut kas vairāk nākotnē. Man diemžēl 2. punkts šobrīd ir svarīgs, lai varētu nākotnē atkal atļauties iesaistīties kādā šāda formāta pasākumā.

----------


## Andrejs

Varbūt gribi otrādi? Viss minētais no Tevis un nāc pie manis ar savām idejām???  Palīdzēsim Tev - palīdzēsi mums  :: )
Bet kā jau JDats un Karloslv teica - cepumiņus un makaronus tomēr vajag. Par nākotnes pilnajiem stadioniem un pirmo 1M, esmu diezgan daudz atklausījies.

----------


## sasasa

> Potenciālais kompanjons: "Kad un kāda ir paredzēta peļņa un vai vispār tā būs?". 
> .


 Ja mēs katrs zinātu kur kritīsim, tad iepriekš spilvenu paliktu apakšā.
...
Tiem, kas grib ātri pelnīt (vai zaudēt)miljonus, tad labāk ar valūtas spekulāciju nodarboties nevis elektroniku lodēt.  Skat šonedēļ vien jau varēja daļu kapitāla nopelnīt,  eur/usd  1.10017 -> 1.08718   :: 

p.s. uz priekšdienām varbūt varētu paaicinat palīgos kādu, kurš gribētu par "cepumiņu" ko salodēt, ja izdomāsim lodēt ar rokām. Kaudzīte ar 20x50mm un/vai 20x35mm izmēra pcb. Mazākā detaļa 0603. Ja ir interese, tad sīkāk PM

----------


## JDat

Izskatās ka tu pats neko nesaproti.

Sarunājam vienu lietu: 

```
nāc zīmēt PCB un programmēt raķeti. Kad sponsori sametīs piķi, tad arī dabūsi. nav nekādi miljoni, bet gan fun, gan pieredze garantēta. Piķis arī kaut kāds paredzēts. Esi gatavs pa naktīm zīmēt un programmēt? Aiziet! Nē? Kāpēc nē? Miljoni netiek solīti? Neesi gatavs ieguldīt savu laiku?
```

 Tagad pats redzi kā tas izskatās no malas.

PS: raķete nav konrēts piedāvājums priekš tevis. Tas ir tikai piemērs.

----------


## Waldis

_Mazākā detaļa 0603._

Galvenais nav mazums, bet vai detaļa nav ar vipendroniem - tobiš tāda, kurai lodlaukumi ir tikai apakšā, un ar parastu lodāmuru tā nav pie PCB piecinnējama. Ir pieredze ar rokām lodēt SMD. Ja apjomi nav ķīniski un attieksme lopiska (likt strādāt kā zirgam, bet maksāt kā ēzelim), varam runāt.

----------


## sasasa

> nāc zīmēt PCB un programmēt raķeti. Kad sponsori sametīs piķi, tad arī dabūsi. nav nekādi miljoni, bet gan fun, gan pieredze garantēta. Piķis arī kaut kāds paredzēts. Esi gatavs pa naktīm zīmēt un programmēt? Aiziet! Nē? Kāpēc nē? Miljoni netiek solīti? Neesi gatavs ieguldīt savu laiku?


 JDat, ja šobrīd es nebūtu aizņemts VISU atlikušo laiku kad neguļu vai neēdu, tad 90% ka *es teiktu OK*.  It kā jau nepatīk man būt atkarīgam no sponsoriem, bet attieksmi viemēr var arī izmainīt. VISsmagākais punkts būtu tas, ka diemžēl tā ir strādāšana zem kādas priekšniecības, kas man kā "brīvmāksliniekam" ir ļoti grūti sagremojams.
BET, ja varu jums ar ko līdzēt, tad ar lielāko prieku, ja liktenis lems mums kaut kad saskrieties. Pat ar visu to, ka nespēju saskatīt priekš sevis NEKĀDU interesi par to cik augstu uzlidos raķete, tas nemazina manu interesi par tehnoloģiskajam lietām un risinājumiem, kas tur tiek izmantotas.

----------


## JDat

Raķetes gadījumā pats fenomenālākais ir tas, ka mācoties uz raķetes, automātiski iemācās tik daudz papildlietas, kuras ikdieā var noderēt. Kaut vai tas pats arduino. Varbūt man ir sakāpis galvā, bet redzu ka lēnām C/C++ koda kvalitāte un zināsānas uzlabojas. Sīkums, bet tas toč noderēs nākotnē. Tāpat kā dažādi riasin[ājumi, kurus var izmantot ne tikai raķetei.

Gan jau. agri vai vēlu arī Tu pievienosies.  :: 

Kas smagi strādā, tas arī kaut ko sasniegs.

Tajā pat laikā, ja nejūti aicinājumu, tad entāzisks projekts pārvēršas par kārtējo gabaldarbu, kur uztaisi=>saņem cepumus. Neskatoties uz skarbo nostāju, esmu atvērts priekšlikumiem un sarunāt var visu.

----------


## flybackmaster

Man arī tādu vajag , viņam būs pieredze un to ko viņš nopelnīs godīgi padalīsim

----------


## cukurs555

Labdien.

Es esmu RTU telekomunikācijas fakultātes 3. kursa neklātienes students. Patīk nodarboties ar elektroniku un ir liela velme apgūt elektronikas projektēšanas un izstrādes metodes un principus. Varbūt ir kāds kas var piedāvāt darbu elektronikas nozarē.? mans epasts tom-c@inbox.lv  nr 29895877

----------

